# Good news ... bad news



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

If your personality is anything like mine you ALWAYS want the good news first so here it is ... Uncle sugar has seen it fit to give me orders to the Florida pan handle ( Eglin AFB to be exact). 


What's bad about any of that you may ask ... well aside from having to get rid of all my fishy friends for a while ... I have to go to OSAN Air Base Korea for a year first. GRRRR ... did I mention that it's a remote tour for enlisted and the family has to stay back in the states? 

Well if you soon-to-be fellow Floridians ... or Alabamians for that matter run across someone thinking about getting rid of any tanks in the 150+ (big plus  ) gallon range in the next year hook a fish keeper up. 

I "should" be in the area around May-August of '08 depending on leaves and getting the spouse settled. 

OH YEA ... if anyone is in the medical field the spousal unit is a MLT (MT) "Lab Tech" so she'll be looking for something in the Ft Walton Beach area give or take 25 miles or so. They can go as early as Aug of this year if a good Job is open :mrgreen:

More to come ... once I get to Korea I might be on here even less than I make it now but once I hit the sunshine state I'll definitely be a more frequent flier


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I was here 10 years ago (to the month almost) and it's hasn't changes a whole lot. It's still Osan ... still get COLD as heck ... but one thing has changed things cost about twice as much as the last time I was here. things have been going slowly but time is passing. I keep trying to look at the prize at the end of the tunnel and am really anticipating getting to Florida. 245 days 16 hours 41 min not that I'm counting it down ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Ahh...well Florida will be much warmer, especially in the summer.  So, you'll be in the Ft. Walton Beach area? Thats a nice area. I've only vacationed there though.

As far as medical jobs, I'm sure you've probably seen this already, but it lists some of the hospitals in the area: http://www.city-data.com/city/Fort-Walton-Beach-Florida.html (scroll down some).

Glad you could stop by!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

where in Alabama are you from? I have family in Leroy (I know, just south of Jackson, not many ppl have heard of leroy ) and several other little town in that area. a good friend just out side of Montgomery. adn well soon enough I'll be just south of ya :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm from Birmingham. Quite a ways from Florida, though I'd love to live closer to the beach. 

And nope, I've never heard of Leroy....cool name though.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

well here's the general idea of where it's at (green arrow):
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...5843,-86.19873&spn=3.377841,7.338867&z=8&om=1

a little more zoomed in:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...1.509337,-87.942982&spn=0.053125,0.11467&z=14

and this is the old farm house which is about the only place I remember as my folks split when I was 3 or 4:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...292,-87.965394&spn=0.003321,0.007167&t=h&z=18

but it's all different now ... used to be a lot more trees and such I was there in 1992 or 3 last so it's been a while.

and my friend lives somewhere near maxwell/gunter so I'll be up there from time to time


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Joe, thank you very much for serving. I was stationed at Eglin many years ago....it's a nice area with beautiful white sand beaches.....that will be your reward for Korea


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Just imagine the part after Korea. By the way, for future reference, I like the bad news first to get it over with  Hahaha


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Kyoberr said:


> Just imagine the part after Korea. By the way, for future reference, I like the bad news first to get it over with  Hahaha


OH well ... you can't please everyone :mrgreen:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ft Walton is my old stomping ground. Now I'm still not far from there, in Andalusia. You'll love it. Niceville is actually the name of the town most flyboys live in, and it's aptly named.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I spent a lot of time in navarre back in the earlie 90's when I was going through tech school in biloxi. Had grand parents there. 

I might have to take a trip up 29 for a visit :lol: I'm looking forward to some nice golf and good pet stores. Haven't had a good selection of either in years.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

4 good fish stores in the area, so that'll be covered. Crestview just built a big new country club as well.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL ... as long as they don't have "big new greens fees" to match I should be ok :lol: 

Once I get there and get things situated I'll have to get those store names from you. Now wouldn't do too much good seeing as I'm stuck here for a little over 244 more days and it'll be a couple months after we move before I can start playing fish again.


----------

